# Schwinn paramount ID help



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 27, 2020)

Picked up a Schwinn paramount. Has this as the serial number under crank tube. See pic below.  Any idea of the year? Looks like the bike in the last picture but does not have wood rims.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 27, 2020)

So the serial starts with a lazy side ways A and then 03 plus an upside down 4?    A034  Looks like it might be a reeeeal early one.  

Check this out.................. https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1938-schwinn-paramount.23304/

Another one said to be a 38 had the serial A54? and I'm thinking that was a little later, maybe 39.

Said to be a 39, no serial # mentioned  https://www.flickr.com/photos/8379107@N03/sets/72157600516646429/

Serial A250 something. https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1938-schwinn-paramount.71176/


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 27, 2020)

How about a pic of the actual bike and serial number? V/r Shawn


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 28, 2020)

iill post one in the morning


----------



## juvela (Dec 28, 2020)

-----

have a loose fork for one of these in original finish in case anyone needs one...


-----


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 28, 2020)

Freshly picked. Crank had wrong chainring but correct crank...handlebars and neck have been replaced.. someone made it into a fixie at some point. Owner didn't have anything else. So my list of needs for this are:
assuming it's a 1938/39
Handle bars /neck
Pedals
Correct front high flange hub
Brooks b17 seat
Any help appreciated
Not for sale unless someone makes any offer I cannot refuse.


----------



## Roger Henning (Dec 28, 2020)

Track bikes like that were always fixed gear bikes.  B17 is the factory saddle also.  Roger


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 28, 2020)

It looks to be postwar.

I’m curious to see a better shot of the serial number and the point of purchase decal on the lower seat tube.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 28, 2020)

I agree with @cyclingday about being post war. How about a decent shot of the serial number? V/r Shawn


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 28, 2020)

Here it is.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 28, 2020)

Weird, just weird. Flat end stays and prewar bottom bracket shell. Pulled the shell out of the "Ooops Bucket" and built a post war frame?


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 28, 2020)

Yeah, very strange.
The point of purchase decal on the frame is from Los Angeles.
Could that be an abstract LA off to the left of the number stamps?
Just a thought.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 28, 2020)

cyclingday said:


> Yeah, very strange.
> The point of purchase decal on the frame is from Los Angeles.
> Could that be an abstract LA off to the left of the number stamps?
> Just a thought.




I was thinking that also, but dismissed that idea until you look at it from the correct angle. So if that's a piece to this puzzle, then the serial number 03 whoops 4 could possible be one of the first post war numbers?


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 28, 2020)

That’s what I was thinking too.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## olderthandirt (Dec 28, 2020)

SJ_BIKER said:


> Picked up a Schwinn paramount. Has this as the serial number under crank tube. See pic below.  Any idea of the year? Looks like the bike in the last picture but does not have wood rims.
> 
> View attachment 1327746
> 
> View attachment 1327747



i bought fatbikes 58/59 road paramount ,just a thought since the wastyn folks built this frame , you might ask them if they have any information .they still have a schwinn dealership in chicago ill  i would call them if it was my frame  what is the worst that can happen ? you might start out by offering to buy any correct parts that they may still have for the bike ! that might motivate them to dig thru their records ! just a thought


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 29, 2020)

seat tube decals


----------



## ccdc.1 (Dec 29, 2020)

Or, if you rotate the photo 180, it would be 430 with an upside down 3...this would make more sense in terms of the frame details (squared lugs, flat angled seat stay caps, etc). I'd propose the 'LA' appears to be unrelated to the serial number, as the "A" stamp is smaller and serif free; I think the true early 'A' frames have the 'A' being slightly larger than the numbers, and with serifs on the bottom legs. Also, I think the earlier 'A' serials had the '3' as a fully curved number, while the later three-digit series without the 'A' had the '3' with a pointed top and curved bottom font...will have to check  to verify that, however. FWIW....(addenda) I looked at all the 400 numbered Paramounts that I have serial number photos of (11 of them) and in every case the number is read as if the bike was standing upright on the rear wheel (bottom of the numbers towards the rear axle), which reinforces my assumption that this is 430 with an upside down 3.


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 29, 2020)

Thanks, for posting the point of purchase decal.





It’s always interesting to see where these bikes originated from.



Unfortunately, it looks like, Danny’s Cycle City is long gone.



That location looks to be the only newer construction on the intersection of, Beverly Blvd. and Harvard Blvd.



Here’s a view of the four corners at that intersection.






The Taco shop across the street looks pretty handy.






So, there you have it.
At least you know, where your bike came from.
Not too far from where I’m at.
I’ll have to stop by the Cactus Taqueria the next time I’m up that way, and have a taco in honor of Danny’s Cycle City.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 29, 2020)

ccdc.1 said:


> Or, if you rotate the photo 180, it would be 430 with an upside down 3...this would make more sense in terms of the frame details (oval lugs, flat angled seat stay caps, etc). I'd propose the 'LA' appears to be unrelated to the serial number, as the "A" stamp is smaller and serif free; I think the true early 'A' frames have the 'A' being slightly larger than the numbers, and with serifs on the bottom legs. Also, I think the earlier 'A' serials had the '3' as a fully curved number, while the later three-digit series without the 'A' had the '3' with a pointed top and curved bottom font...will have to check  to verify that, however. FWIW....(addenda) I looked at all the 400 numbered Paramounts that I have serial number photos of (11 of them) and in every case the number is read as if the bike was standing upright on the rear wheel (bottom of the numbers towards the rear axle), *which reinforces my assumption that this is 430 with an upside down 3.*




That seems to be the case here. And if fact, the frame would have been a 1951 build according to the old Registry.


----------

